# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Carski rez kao izbor?

## iirraarraa

> Ne kužim žene koje hoče carski, mislim onak prirodno je prirodno, a i još su mi smješnije one koje plačaju za to, fakat im tak i treba.


moram ovo komentirati....
wtf ti ovo znači???
fakat im šta treba?
e ovak, postaviti ću ti pitanje
trudna si ,  u42-om tjednu dođeš u bolnicu ujutro sa trudovima, kreneš u sobu za rađanje, prikopčaju te na ctg i vele ti:žao mi je ali djetetovih otkucaja srca nema, voze ta na uzv i kažu:"dijete vam je umrlo..nema drugog načina nego ga roditi......PRIRODNO.......pet sati prolazi kalvarije poroda, na dripu, rađaj prirodno svoje mrtvo dijete.......
e sad opet zatrudni, trebaš roditi?
hočeš roditi prirodno ili češ platiti carski?
oprosti, ali ja više u životu to ne bi prošla, razmišljala hoče li ovaj put biti sve u redu, milijone bi dala za carski.......a ti ne bi?
ti bi otišla prirodno roditi.......sumnjam, zabetonirala bi se od straha, da ne budem malo prostija.......
i sad mi molim te objasni.....fakat im to i treba, šta to??
oprostite na OT
ne znam koliko puta se može na carski, znam samo da je preporučljivo čekati dvije godine barem prije nove trudnoče, iako je moja susjeda rodila drugi put na carski nakon godinu dana i eno je, živa i zdrava(fizički, u ovo drugo ne ulazim)
 :Raspa:

----------


## maca faca

> moram ovo komentirati....
> wtf ti ovo znači???
> fakat im šta treba?
> e ovak, postaviti ću ti pitanje
> trudna si ,  u42-om tjednu dođeš u bolnicu ujutro sa trudovima, kreneš u sobu za rađanje, prikopčaju te na ctg i vele ti:žao mi je ali djetetovih otkucaja srca nema, voze ta na uzv i kažu:"dijete vam je umrlo..nema drugog načina nego ga roditi......PRIRODNO.......pet sati prolazi kalvarije poroda, na dripu, rađaj prirodno svoje mrtvo dijete.......
> e sad opet zatrudni, trebaš roditi?
> hočeš roditi prirodno ili češ platiti carski?
> oprosti, ali ja više u životu to ne bi prošla, razmišljala hoče li ovaj put biti sve u redu, milijone bi dala za carski.......a ti ne bi?
> ti bi otišla prirodno roditi.......sumnjam, zabetonirala bi se od straha, da ne budem malo prostija.......
> ...


i ja na ovo moram odgovoriti, gledajte u prvoj trudnoći sam prošla sličnu situaciju, hvala bogu to djete mi danas ide u prvi razred, isto su bili slabi otkucaji i gotovo se nije znalo šta će biti i išla sam na carski bez da sam platila jer je bio potreban, druga trudnoća ista priča uz nedostatak plodne vode , i preporučali su mi carski zbog prve trudnoće.... bla bla ali sam inzistirala da bude prirodno jer se djete pripremilo za porod, no da skratim svaka trudnoća je individualna ja sam s tim da im tak i treba mislila na one koje plačaju da se poštede boli prirodnog poroda, a realno to nije potrebno, ne o nama ekstremnim slučajevima kad je to neophodno. A koliko znam, a vjerujte znam, sa zadnjim djetetom ,mjesec dana ranije rođenim sam ležala 21 dan u bolnici i svašta sam čula, ne isplati se plačati doktorima za carski. uostalom najviše me rastužuje što vidim da je to postalo in. *Vidim da se ne uklapam u ovu ekipu i još jednom se ispričavam svima koje sam svojim postovima uvrijedila, zaista mi to nije bila namjera. Lijep pozdrav i nemojte se ljutiti, to je samo moje mišljenje*.

----------


## iirraarraa

u mom slučaju carski je i nužan ali i moja odluka.,
nužan zbog onoga što se dogodilo prvi puta, tj.omotana pupčana vrpca, ne smije se više ništa prepustiti slučaju i iči ću čim se vidi da je beba spremna za van na carski.....
i da platiti ću ga, jer ću ići u privatnu kliniku, jer više ni mrtva ne bi u državnu bolnicu u mom gradu, ali dobro to je sad druga priča....
stvar je u tome da ne bi trebala kritizirati apsolutno svaku pomisao na carski, ima različitih slućajeva, o tome se radi....
npr.ja sam sigurna da psihički ne bi više izdržala prirodan porod......ne da se bojim boli , zapravo bojim se ali one psihičke, što ako se to opet dogodi?
čudan je ljudski strah

----------


## baby_eve

ja sam isto rodila na carski jer je beba bila na zadak i kada su poceli trudovi imala sam izbor
a) roditi prirodno i najvjerovatnije djetetu slomiti kukove da mora nositi remencice i ja sva popucati
b) ici na carski i sve lezerno rijesiti

naravno da sam otisla na carski i sve je proslo glatko. Da je sve ok bilo isla bi prirodno, ali ovako je bolje ne riskirati. Ako se zena boji jako poroda, neka si plati carski - stvar slobodne volje. To ne znaci da nece biti genijalna mama 

 8) 

Meni su rekli da mora proci barem 2 godine od poroda carskim do ponovnog zaceca, da ne bi bilo komplikacija, a pored mene je lezala zena koja je 2 puta rodila carski i ide na 3 dijete, znaci da se moze   :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

> ... svaka trudnoća je individualna ja sam s tim da im tak i treba mislila na one koje plačaju da se *poštede boli prirodnog poroda*, a realno to nije potrebno, ne o nama ekstremnim slučajevima kad je to neophodno.


Ja neznam koliko i kako boli prirodan porod ali ti si sama rekla da si rodila na carski, pa mi nemoj reći da to ne boli. Jer boli, jako jako boli.   :Sad:  
Razlika je što te ne boli prije poroda nego poslije.   :Wink:   Mene su žene u sobi komentirale kad sam se previjala i plakala od bolova nakon poroda da ja prolazim ono što su one prošle noć prije. 
Ja mislim da se žene ne odlučuju na carski da se poštede boli, već da se poštede neizvjesnosti, i ma što drugi govorili ja sam sigurna da je taj način manje trauman i bolan za bebicu. Ali to je samo moje mišljenje. Iako nije prirodno.  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> i ma što drugi govorili ja sam sigurna da je taj način manje trauman i bolan za bebicu. Ali to je samo moje mišljenje. Iako nije prirodno.


osim što je mogu zarezati skalpelom po glavi ... a to biče ne boli

prolaz kroz rodnicu istiskuje plodnu vodu iz pluća .. kod CR tog nema
prolazom kroz rodnicu bebina koža pokupi dobre bakterije iz rodnice i one je kasnije štite ... kod CR-a svježa, čista bebina koža dolazi u doticaj sa bolničkim bakterijama ... zaštita dobrih baktrija je isključena

najbolji porod je prirodni porod .. bebe ne plaču kad se porode, tihe su, mirne ... jer je izgon bilo polagan, prilagođen tijelu kao takvom (bez štopanja) 
svjetlo nije ubolo oči i izazvalo nesnosnu bol (ipak je beba bila 9mj bez jarkog svjetla, u polutami mamine utrobe , pa se u kućama za porode rađaone u polusvjetlu)
pupkovina nije odmah odrezana, pa je ostavljeno vremena da hormoni završe svoj posao odvajanja i početak samostalnog disanja. ranim rezanjem pupkovine beba je prisiljena udahnuti i prije nego li je proces odvajanja završen ... i prema plaču - to boli


plač bebe kad se porodi govori o boli
ako je porod prirodno prošao to se ne bi smjelo desiti
razlog: evolucija
plač tek rođene bebe bi dozvao velike grabežljivce (lav, vuk..) i napali bi majku i bebu u trenutku apsolutne nezaštičenosti
zato bebe rođene mekano, tj. prirodno - prema instiktu, nagonu: ne plaču

kad sam došla do izgona, najviše mi je smetalo svjetlo, željela sam da ga ugase, trebala mi je polutama
moje oči podnose i jače svjetlo ... ali mi je moj nagon tražio polutamu, moj nagon je znao da bebine oči ne podnose takvo svjetlo

----------


## ini

meni stvarno nije jasno čemo toliko polemike protiv carskog reza i zašto se uporno nabija grižnja ženema koje su se iz bilo kakvog razloga odlučile ili morale se odlučiti na carski. 

nevjerojatno mi je da neke žene žale što nisu rodile prirodno... čemu žaliti, najbitnije je da ste svi živi i zdravi na okupu.

čemu riskirati??? pa ljudi u 21. stoljeću smo!

----------


## ini

meni stvarno nije jasno čemo toliko polemike protiv carskog reza i zašto se uporno nabija grižnja ženema koje su se iz bilo kakvog razloga odlučile ili morale se odlučiti na carski. 

nevjerojatno mi je da neke žene žale što nisu rodile prirodno... čemu žaliti, najbitnije je da ste svi živi i zdravi na okupu.

čemu riskirati??? pa ljudi u 21. stoljeću smo!

----------


## anchie76

Ini zanimljiv mi je ovaj tvoj post...




> zašto se uporno nabija grižnja ženema koje su se iz bilo kakvog razloga odlučile ili morale se odlučiti na carski


Da razjasnimo nesto.. nitko ti ne moze nabiti griznju savjesti ako si je sam ne nabijes   :Wink:  

Drugo... zena se bas  ne bi smjela moci odluciti za carski - to je kao da dodjes kod doktora i kazes "boli me stomak, ja mislim da je slijepo crijevo, ajde me otvorite i pogledajte". Koji dr bi pristao na to?  Naravno da ne bi jer svaka operacija ima svoje rizike, pa tako i carski.

Zene koje su se morale odluciti na carski, tj. doktori su ih obavijestili da moraju na carski - hvala dragom bogu da carski postoji i da je mogao pomoci tim zenama da rode zivu i zdravu djecu i da svi budu dobro   :Yes: 

I ako postoje zene koje se panicno boje poroda (jer pobogu sve sto cuju tjekom trudnoce je pitanje "jel te strah poroda?"   :Rolling Eyes:  ), onda tim zenama treba pomoci.  Treba ih osloboditi tog straha, treba im pomoci da si vrate vjeru u tijelo, a ne ih poslati na carski jer su zatrazile. 




> čemu riskirati??? pa ljudi u 21. stoljeću smo!


A ovu tvoju recenicu bas i ne razumijem jer citajuci je pomislila bih da carski nema rizika....  Da, carski bez indikacija je u stvari riskiranje zivota i mame i bebe u odnosi na prirodni vaginalni.  Tako da mi je u najmanju ruku malo cudna ta tvoja izjava  :/

----------


## anchie76

Prvo sam pisala post ini, pa tek dalje citala...

Marsupilami, strasno mi je bilo citati tvoju pricu   :Sad:   tuzi ih svakako  :Love:

----------


## ini

> Ini zanimljiv mi je ovaj tvoj post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				zašto se uporno nabija grižnja ženema koje su se iz bilo kakvog razloga odlučile ili morale se odlučiti na carski
> 			
> ...


Vjerojatno nisam bila dovoljno konkretna, ovo se odnosi na rizik forsiranja prirodnog poroda kada postoji indikacija za carski. Navest ću samo priču iz prve ruke, moja baka je porodila 6. djece, a 4. joj je preživjelo...

----------


## Poslid

Pa eto, ima nekih liječnika koji smatraju da bi svaki porod trebao biti carski rez, osim ako žena izričito durgačije ne traži ili, barem, da bi svakoj ženi trebao biti ponuđen carski rez. Što reći o takvom stavu?
Za koka bi takav postupak bio bolji? Za liječnike koji bi mogli sve  porode napraviti u svoje urednovno radno vrijeme ili za žene i njihove bebe?

Carski rez je masivna operacija abdomena i kao takva nosi velike rizike. Ona je samo u 1 posto slučajeva prava spasonosna operacija.

Ja sam ima 3 carska poroda. Danas mislim da su bar dva bila potpuno nepotrebna.
Koliko su te operacije donjele problema meni i mojoj djeci - to je za malo duže pisanje.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ini zanimljiv mi je ovaj tvoj post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				zašto se uporno nabija grižnja ženema koje su se iz bilo kakvog razloga odlučile ili morale se odlučiti na carski
> 			
> ...


S ovim se u potpunosti slažem. Zato meni nitko nije niti uspio nabiti grižnju savjesti zbog dva carska reza.
I sa ostalim dijelom posta anchie76 se slažem. Jedini dio koji mi ostaje nejasan se odnosi na strah od poroda kao indikaciju za carski. Za tako nešto nikada nisam čula. Možda privatne klinike u inozemstvu? Srećom da za tako nešto nisam imala materijalnih mogućnosti. :D

----------


## ljiljan@

> Pa eto, ima nekih liječnika koji smatraju da bi svaki porod trebao biti carski rez, osim ako žena izričito durgačije ne traži ili, barem, da bi svakoj ženi trebao biti ponuđen carski rez. Što reći o takvom stavu?


Jako loš stav ali nisam to nikada čula niti od jednog liječnika. No neću tvrditi da ih nema nego da ih srećom nisam upoznala.

----------


## Danka_

> Ini zanimljiv mi je ovaj tvoj post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				zašto se uporno nabija grižnja ženema koje su se iz bilo kakvog razloga odlučile ili morale se odlučiti na carski
> 			
> ...


Ali svejedno nikako nije u redu nabijati ikome osjecaj krivnje  :Wink:  

Carski rez spasava zivote i spasava *zdravlje* u nekim situacijama, i sama imam takvo iskustvo. A opet sam dozivjela komentar "too posh to push". I bilo mi je krivo i zaboljelo me to, bez obzira na to sto jako dobro znam zasto sam rodila bez trudova. 
Naravno, zaboljelo me samo zato jer  sam slabic i kukavica, i totalno mi nedostaje samosvijesti i glupa sam, a osoba koja je to rekla je u stvari kul i divna i krasna, a komentar je mozda neistinit ali potpuno na mjestu jer tko mi je kriv...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Zadnja recenica je sarkasticna, za one koji mozda ne skuze od prve.

----------


## ljiljan@

Danka zašto se opravdavaš? Zato što si vjerovala liječniku koji se dugi niz godina školovao i pripremao za svoje zvanje? Zato što je kao stručnjak procijenio da je carski najbolje rješenje u datoj situaciji? Zato što se u toj situaciji ti nisi junačila i inzistirala na prirodnom porodu pod svaku cijenu? (A tko bi u tom slučaju snosio odgovornost da je nešto pošlo po zlu?)
Pravo kaže Anchie76, tko ti može nabiti osjećaj krivnje osim tebe same?

----------


## Danka_

Ali ne opravdavam se, otkud ti to?   :Grin:  Jos sam i disclaimer napisala...

Odluku o tome kako cu roditi nije donio lijecnik nego priroda.   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Odluku o tome kako cu roditi nije donio lijecnik nego priroda.


Pa onda je to tako, i nitko ti ne moze nabiti osjecaj krivnje.  Nisi ti to odabrala.  Kad si ti to poslozis i kad si budes poslozila emocije oko tog carskog, vise nitko nikada te nece moci povrijediti s bilo kakvim komentarom - vjeruj mi   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Odluku o tome kako cu roditi nije donio lijecnik nego priroda.  
> 
> 
> Pa onda je to tako, i nitko ti ne moze nabiti osjecaj krivnje.  Nisi ti to odabrala.  *Kad si ti to poslozis i kad si budes poslozila emocije oko tog carskog, vise nitko nikada te nece moci povrijediti s bilo kakvim komentarom - vjeruj mi *


anchie, ne bi se nikako slozila s tobom. Hoces reci da komentari mogu povrijediti smo one psihicki ranjive, koji si nisu poslozili sve u glavi?
Komentari mogu povrijediti uvijek, posebno ako su uvredljivi, cinicni...
Bas mislim da ce komentari vise povrijediti one koji su sigurni u svoj odabir i emocije, bas zato jer dira u njihovo pravo izbora, jer se vrijeđaju njihove odluke iza kojih stoje. Ako netko nije siguran u svoje emocije, komentar ih i ne bi trebao previse povrijediti, jer nesigurnost vjerojatno i proizlazi iz unutarnjih stavova koji su slicni tudjim komentarima.

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Odluku o tome kako cu roditi nije donio lijecnik nego priroda.  
> 
> 
> Pa onda je to tako, i nitko ti ne moze nabiti osjecaj krivnje.  Nisi ti to odabrala.  Kad si ti to poslozis i kad si budes poslozila emocije oko tog carskog, vise nitko nikada te nece moci povrijediti s bilo kakvim komentarom - vjeruj mi


A gle, ako tebe netko za nesto lazno optuzi, i ti savrseno dobro znas da je optuzba lazna, to niposto ne znaci da je u redu da optuzba i bude iznesena te da pri tome nitko ne smije reci "ali nemoj optuzivati jer nisi u pravu". I nije bas da ces se osjecati dobro u tom trenutku, jel. To je gazenje tvoga dostojanstva, ulazenje u tvoju intimu i zapravo nasilje. Ne mozes reci da bi ti bilo svejedno  :Wink:  

Mislim da nije dobro ovo patroniziranje - ti meni ne trebas govoriti sto i kako se trebam osjecati nakon sto mi netko iz neznanja ili iz ciste zlobe kaze da sam too posh to push. Naravno da se nisam osjecala dobro (bez obzira sto sam unaprijed znala da je jedini nacin da rodim upravo CR) jer kad je netko zloban ili lupa tek toliko da nesto kaze, jednostavno mi nije ugodno biti metom. 

Nikako mi se ne svidja to relativiziranje. *Nije u redu nametati osjecaj krivnje ikome vezano za nacin poroda, i tocka.*  I taj vas standardni odgovor "ne bi te pogodilo da si sama sa sobom nacisto" je kao prvo patronizirajuci, a kao drugo cini mi se da vam sluzi samo zato da izbjegnete naglas reci "Ne, nabijanje osjecaja krivnje zbilja nije u redu." Nadam se da sam u krivu.

----------


## anchie76

Ja ne govorim o komentarima koji su direktno upuceni osobi (npr netko si sasije nesto u facu   :Grin:   ), nego o generalnim raspravama recimo tu na forumu na kojima se osobe osjecaju povrijedjene (a nije njima direktno upuceno).  Takve rasprave obicno upucuju da osoba nije uspjela razrijesiti emocije oko tog pitanja   :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

> Ja ne govorim o komentarima koji su direktno upuceni osobi (npr netko si sasije nesto u facu    ), nego o generalnim raspravama recimo tu na forumu na kojima se osobe osjecaju povrijedjene (a nije njima direktno upuceno).  Takve rasprave obicno upucuju da osoba nije uspjela razrijesiti emocije oko tog pitanja


Napisala si da nitko ne moze nabiti osjecaj krivnje nekome ako si to ta osoba sama ne nabije. 

Na sto sam ja rekla da to ne znaci da je u redu nabijati osjecaj krivnje. 

Na sto si ti opet ponovila da su u pitanju samo nerascisceni osjecaji. 

Zasto ti je tesko reci naglas da fakat nije u redu optuzivati zene koje su rodile carskim rezom?

----------


## Deaedi

Ja ne govorim o komentarima koji su direktno upuceni osobi (npr netko si sasije nesto u facu   :Grin:   ), nego o generalnim raspravama recimo tu na forumu na kojima se osobe osjecaju povrijedjene (a nije njima direktno upuceno).  

Zar na forumu postoje direktne rasprave? Koliko je meni poznato, svaki takav direktan komentar upucen nekome se smatra vrijeđanjem i obicno brise. Tako da mozemo iznositi svoje i generalne stavove, ali bas da mogu nekome reci npr.: _Mislim da si isfrustrirana kucanica_, time bi vjerojatno zaradila opomenu, zar ne?




> Takve rasprave obicno upucuju da osoba nije uspjela razrijesiti emocije oko tog pitanja


Na osnovi cega si izrekla ovaj zakljucak? Psiholog si? Psihijatar? Definiraj "obicno"? Koje su to cinjenice koje upucuju na taj stav? Malo smo zabrazdili, jel de anchie?

----------


## Deaedi

Ili mozda, kad bolje razmislim, mozda si anchie na neki nacin u pravu. Ali, mozda je problem u onima koji komentiraju. Vjerojatno oni nisu na cistu sa svojim izborom, pa negativno komentiraju tudji, da dobiju opravdanje za svoj.

Tako je. Dakle, oni koji su protiv carskog ustvari nisu nacisto sa svojim npr. prirodnim porodom, pa traze razloge kako da prikazu lcarski osim. Dok je ustvari los bas njihov izbor.  :D

----------


## Deaedi

> Joooj Deaedi, naporna si


Znam, nisi prva koja mi je to rekla.
Ali ja volim misliti da sam samo uporna, a ne naporna. Naporna sam onima koji nemaju argumente.  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Takve rasprave obicno upucuju da osoba nije uspjela razrijesiti emocije oko tog pitanja  
> 
> 
> Na osnovi cega si izrekla ovaj zakljucak? Psiholog si? Psihijatar? Definiraj "obicno"? Koje su to cinjenice koje upucuju na taj stav? Malo smo zabrazdili, jel de anchie?


Ne nisam psiholog a ni psihijatar, ali jesam imala podeblji trening od strane istih koji je bio potreban da lakse mozemo pomoci mamama oko dojenja (i dilema oko dojenja)   :Smile:    Tak da nisam te info iz prsta izvukla    :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Joooj Deaedi, naporna si  
> 
> 
> Znam, nisi prva koja mi je to rekla.
> Ali ja volim misliti da sam samo uporna, a ne naporna. Naporna sam onima koji nemaju argumente.


Ne samo onima koji nemaju argumente, nego i onima koji se vec goooodinama dopisuju s tobom na jedno te istim temama i ne da im se vise   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

A da, treninzi, seminari i sl...I odmah se usudimo smatrati vecima od drugih i spremnima da ih procijenjujemo.

----------


## anchie76

Nikog ja ne procjenjujem.. samo sam rekla da nitko iz vana ne moze nabiti griznju savjesti nikome.. samo si je sami mozemo nabiti.

Kao sto rekoh ranije, dosadno mi je s tobom se dopisivati na ovu temu i prepucavati po n-ti put.  Bas me zanima sto bi psiholozi rekli na tvoje skakanje svaki put kad je u pitanju bilo kakva rasprava o carskom i dojenju.  Indikativno   :Saint:

----------


## Danka_

> Nikog ja ne procjenjujem.. samo sam rekla da nitko iz vana ne moze nabiti griznju savjesti nikome.. samo si je sami mozemo nabiti.


Nekorektno je iznosenje laznih optuzbi i pokusaj nabijanja osjecaja krivnje. Samo sto ti to iz nekog razloga ne zelis reci naglas, nego sve svodis na pop-psihologiju i cijeli problem svaljujes na ledja onih koje su optuzene. 

Drugi dio tvoga posta koji je upucen Deaedi je zbilja udarac ispod pasa. Ruzno.

----------


## Deaedi

> Kao sto rekoh ranije, dosadno mi je s tobom se dopisivati na ovu temu i prepucavati po n-ti put.  Bas me zanima sto bi psiholozi rekli na tvoje skakanje svaki put kad je u pitanju bilo kakva rasprava o carskom i dojenju.  Indikativno


Pa da, ovako me indirektno proglasi psihicki nestabilnom i nesigurnom osobom. 
To je lakse za povjerovati od cinjenice da me npr. glupost nervira. 

No, napad je najbolja obrana. To vec i ptice pjevaju na grani. Ako su te i to ucili na seminaru, barem da su nesto pametno rekli.   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Deaedi, vec sam ti rekla sve sto sam imala i sto nisam imala.  Super si ti meni   :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, vec sam ti rekla sve sto sam imala i sto nisam imala.  Super si ti meni


no, i apri se iznenadila kad me vidjele, valjda je mislila da imam rogove   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

U najmanju ruku   :Saint:

----------


## Danka_

Drugi puta si uzmite sobu, da ostali ne gube vrijeme drzeci vam svijecu.   :Razz:

----------


## anchie76

Sorry, nisam te vidjela dok si drzala svijecu   :Laughing:  




> Zasto ti je tesko reci naglas da fakat nije u redu optuzivati zene koje su rodile carskim rezom?


Reci cu  na glas: nije u redu optuzivati zene koje su rodile carski.  Nitko nezna koji su razlozi tog carskog, i nema pravo skociti na zenu zbog toga sto je carski rodila.  Mnogi zivoti su spaseni carskim, tako da nema mjesta pametovanju ili vrijedjanju.

Ako je netko rekao nesto ruzno o zenama koje su rodile carski, molim te mi dojavi jer ce to sigurno biti uklonjeno kao i sve druge stvari koje nisu dozvoljene na forumu (vrijedjanje itd.) 

Obicno sve rasprave koje se i potegnu na forumu budu potegnute oko elektivnih carskih bez medicinskih indikacija, pa se onda ukljuce i zene koje nisu u toj kategoriji jer se osjete povrijedjeno i eto generalne tuce i natezanja po n-ti put   :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

OK, hvala anchie.
Usput, ne mogu glumiti policajca po forumu   :Grin:  
Reagirala sam samo zato sto sam po n-ti put ovdje naletjela na tvdnju da nabijanje krivnje ima veze samo s osobom kojoj se krivnja nabija, ne i s "nabijacem"   :Grin:  
Nije poanta u tome tko je uspio u nabijanju krivnje, nego u tome da ju se ne nabija. Krivnju mislim. Napit cu se ako jos jednom budem morala napisati nabijanje.

----------


## anchie76

> Usput, ne mogu glumiti policajca po forumu


OK, al onda nemoj ocekivati da smo svemoguci da pratimo svaku rijec koju je itko ikada napisao na forumu   :Wink:    Pomoc korisnika uvijek dobro dodje   :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Usput, ne mogu glumiti policajca po forumu  
> 
> 
> OK, al onda nemoj ocekivati da smo svemoguci da pratimo svaku rijec koju je itko ikada napisao na forumu     Pomoc korisnika uvijek dobro dodje


Ja to nisam ni ocekivala, otkud sad to? Zamijenila si me s nekim.

----------


## single

mozemo mi braniti carski koliko hocemo..ali politika foruma ostaje uvijek ista..........
moja nona je rodila 3 djece od svih je ziv samo moj otac koji se je rodio carskim......no zasto roditi carskim kad je prirodni porod najbolja solucija???????kod nje nije bilo indikacija..u ono vrijeme
zar bi i danas u 21 stoljecu prvo trebalo pokusat roditi mrtvorodence pa onda ajmo pricat o carskom?????????????

----------


## Danka_

> mozemo mi braniti carski koliko hocemo..ali politika foruma ostaje uvijek ista..........
> moja nona je rodila 3 djece od svih je ziv samo moj otac koji se je rodio carskim......no zasto roditi carskim kad je prirodni porod najbolja solucija???????kod nje nije bilo indikacija..u ono vrijeme
> zar bi i danas u 21 stoljecu prvo trebalo pokusat roditi mrtvorodence pa onda ajmo pricat o carskom?????????????



single, na ovom topicu se nije govorilo protiv medicinski indiciranih CR, tako da ovaj tvoj komentar nije na mjestu.

Povod mojoj reakciji bilo je vec poslovicno patroniziranje, vezano za eventualni osjecaj krivnje kod zena koje su rodile carskim rezom. Na neciji prigovor kako nije u redu sugerirati da je zena sama kriva za CR uobicajeni odgovor glasi "ne moze se nikome nametnuti osjecaj krivnje ako to sama osoba ne dozvoli" i ono cesto "zena koja reagira tako na ove teme nije rascistila sama sa sobom".

To mi je zasmetalo jer polazi od cesto pogresne pretpostavke da se zene kojima to smeta stvarno osjecaju krive, i usput stavlja u drugi plan cinjenicu da takvo nametanje krivnje, makar je u principu neuspjesno, svakako nije korektno.  

Nije poanta u tome sto se ja ili ti ne osjecamo dobro ako nam netko kaze da bismo se trebale osjecati lose zbog CR, nego u tome da nam nitko nema pravo takvo sto reci. A ja cu se osjecati lose kad to cujem, ne zato sto stvarno pomislim da sam kriva, nego bas zato sto ne podnosim da mi itko ulazi u intimu, nepozvan raspreda o mom psihofizickom zdravlju, etc.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Danka_ prvotno napisa
> ...


Referirala sam na ovo da ne mozes glumiti policajca.. jer dosta korisnika kaze "ne zelim biti tuzibaba", a s druge strane nam prebacuju sto nismo nesto vidjeli, reagirali itd.  MIslila sam da si u tom smislu rekla, zato sam tako replicirala.  Nesporazum   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

> Povod mojoj reakciji bilo je vec poslovicno patroniziranje, vezano za eventualni osjecaj krivnje kod zena koje su rodile carskim rezom. Na neciji prigovor kako nije u redu sugerirati da je zena sama kriva za CR uobicajeni odgovor glasi "ne moze se nikome nametnuti osjecaj krivnje ako to sama osoba ne dozvoli" i ono cesto "zena koja reagira tako na ove teme nije rascistila sama sa sobom".


Ja sam rodila tri puta carskim rezom i nikad nisam na ovom forumu naišla da me netko zbog toga patronizira, osuđuje ili mi nabija krivnju.
Osobno smatram da je carski rez najlošija opcija poroda i da se često puta dešava zbog okolnosti bolničkog pristupa rađanju koji na svaki porod gleda kao na bolest a na ženu kao pacijenticu.
Također, dosta bi se carskih rezova vjerojatno dalo izbeći da se žene bolje informiraju, da imaju više povjerenja u svoje tijelo a ne isklučivo u doktore.
Ova zadnja rečenica se odnosi i osobno na mene. 
Ja sam sa sobom raščistila. Ne osjećam se krivom, ali smatram da je moglo biti sve drugačije da sam onda znala sve što znam sada.

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Povod mojoj reakciji bilo je vec poslovicno patroniziranje, vezano za eventualni osjecaj krivnje kod zena koje su rodile carskim rezom. Na neciji prigovor kako nije u redu sugerirati da je zena sama kriva za CR uobicajeni odgovor glasi "ne moze se nikome nametnuti osjecaj krivnje ako to sama osoba ne dozvoli" i ono cesto "zena koja reagira tako na ove teme nije rascistila sama sa sobom".
> 
> 
> Ja sam rodila tri puta carskim rezom i nikad nisam na ovom forumu naišla da me netko zbog toga patronizira, osuđuje ili mi nabija krivnju.
> Osobno smatram da je carski rez najlošija opcija poroda i da se često puta dešava zbog okolnosti bolničkog pristupa rađanju koji na svaki porod gleda kao na bolest a na ženu kao pacijenticu.
> Također, dosta bi se carskih rezova vjerojatno dalo izbeći da se žene bolje informiraju, da imaju više povjerenja u svoje tijelo a ne isklučivo u doktore.
> ...


Moguce je da ja stvarno pisem nerazumljivo, pa je u tome problem, u tom slucaju se ispricavam. 

Dakle, nigdje se nisam zalila na to da mi je netko na forumu "nabijao" osjecaj krivnje ili bilo sto slicno.

Reagirala sam na uobicajenu praksu na ovom forumu, da se na konstataciju o tome kako nije u redu nametati osjecaj krivnje (a meni se pokusaj nametanja tog osjecaja dogodio u stvarnom zivotu), reagira recenicom koju je anchie navela - koja usput bez pokrica sugerira da je "napadnuta" zena u stvari labilna i nesposobna izaci na kraj sa svojim osjecajima, te istodobno na taj nacin stavlja u drugi plan cinjenica da sam pokusaj nametanja krivnje jednostavno NIJE U REDU.  

O tome kada je carski dobar i kako bi se mozda mogao izbjeci ako se zena informira nisam kompetentna govoriti.  :Wink:

----------


## laumi

> Također, dosta bi se carskih rezova vjerojatno dalo izbeći da se žene bolje informiraju, da imaju više povjerenja u svoje tijelo a ne isklučivo u doktore.
> Ova zadnja rečenica se odnosi i osobno na mene. 
> Ja sam sa sobom raščistila. Ne osjećam se krivom, ali smatram da je moglo biti sve drugačije da sam onda znala sve što znam sada.


Ovo potpisujem. Isto sam imala tri carska i jedino mi je žao što tada nisam znala stvari koje sada znam. Možda bi ispalo drugačije. Krivnju ne osjećam, ne osjećam da me tijelo izdalo jer mi nisu dopustili ni da probam vaginalno roditi (uska zdjelica navodno), ali poštujem to da se neke žene tako osjećaju. Doživljaj poroda ipak imam jer sam dva puta rodila pod spinalnom (žao mi je što nisam i prvi put tako).

----------


## Deaedi

> O tome kada je carski dobar i kako bi se mozda mogao izbjeci ako se zena informira nisam kompetentna govoriti.


Neke bi ga izbjegle, neke bi ga pak odabrale.   :Wink:

----------


## Ledolin@

Ja sam se odlucila za carski iako nemam nikakvih medicinskih indikacija (za sada). Neka me napada tko kod hoce- moje tijelo- moja odluka.   :Coffee:  


Zadnji put sam na potpuno bezbolnoj operaciji zuba koja je trajala pola sata, dva puta pala u stanje soka i 6 puta u nesvijest. Ne zelim vidjeti hocu li izdrzati porod ili ne pa da onda zavrsim na brzinskom carskom tko me dohvati. Ja sam kontrole freak i zelim znati da idem na carski i psihicki i fizicki biti spremna na sve sto on donosi.

----------


## Poslid

Postoji jedna izreka da elektivnim carskim rezom žena mijenja bol u porodu za bol nakon poroda.

----------


## Deaedi

> Postoji jedna izreka da elektivnim carskim rezom žena mijenja bol u porodu za bol nakon poroda.


Glavno da je zena informirano odbrala da li hoce da je boli tijekom ili poslije poroda.

----------


## anchie76

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Postoji jedna izreka da elektivnim carskim rezom žena mijenja bol u porodu za bol nakon poroda.
> 
> 
> Glavno da je zena informirano odbrala da li hoce da je boli tijekom ili poslije poroda.


Da li zene kod nas koje zele elektivni bez medicinskih indikacija dobiju SVE info o rizicima te operacije?  ja ne bih rekla  :/

----------


## mimi3

ariela, žao mi je što ti je prvi porod ostao u tako ružnom sjećanju. ponajprije jer u našim bolnicama nažalost nemamo uvjete da rodimo potpunno prirodno , osim ako dođeš potpuno otvorena a ponekad i tad čak se daje drip i sve pokvari..
i mene je užasno strah vaginalnog poroda. možda je pomalo i smiješno i čudno jer radim u blizini rađaonice,odnosno na intenzivnoj njezi babinjača. presretna sam što sam trudna, jer do bebice smo došli potpomognutom oplodnjom i jedva čekam da ga ugledam.  :Saint:  
ali ja za svoju bebicu i sebe biram carski rez u spinalnoj anesteziji.. jer vidim šta se ponekad događa kod isforsiranih poroda i strah me da nešto ne krene po zlu. bude i prekrasnih poroda,žena koje lakše podnesu bol,beba kojima apgar bude 10/10 i nakon puno boca oksitocina,ali ja znam da nisam izdržljiva za tu vrstu boli i da ću lakše podnijeti sekciju psihički a ujedno time i fizički.  čak sam svjesna da bi na nas dvoje još više pazili jer radim s tim ljudima, ali ipak..ja se ne usudim. jedva smo došli do bebača ,prošli puno fizičke i psihičke boli gdje nisam imala mogućnost izbora , već smo se morali prilagoditi radu klinike i želim se nagraditi za sav trud, odnosno proći iskustvo poroda linijom manjeg otpora.  nadam se da me razumijete. a iz iskustva znam da žene koje su se bojale vaginalnog poroda i stoga izabrale sekciju,bile su zadovoljne jer su dobile porod kakav su željele. ne kažem da je carski rez idealan izbor,ali svaka žena bi trebala imati pravo izbora. žao mi je svih koji to nemaju.
svima želim sreću na porodima i ako se bojite vaginalnog poroda, ili obratno, ako se bojite sekcije, potrudite se naći liječnika koji je skloniji jednom ili drugom načinu porađanja. u svakoj bolnici ima takvih.  

najvažnije je da porod ne ostavi traumu majci i bebi,jer sve fizičke rane zarastu, ali psihičkim puno više treba. treba ići i u krajnost ako nemate izbora..makar dobili nalaz psihijatra da se bojite carskog reza ili vaginalnog poroda. jer strah i prijašnje loše iskustvo žene na porodu nisu za zanemarit i mogu se loše odrazit na sam porod. da nisam prošla boli punkcija tijekom potpomognute oplodnje,da ne slušam krikove iz rađaone,da ne znam puno sretnih i pretužnih priča,da ne gledam žene poslije sekcije skoro svaki dan možda bi drugačije razmišljala, ali eto..

----------


## ARIELA1982

To je užasno neki put kroz šta sve žene moraju proč da bi dobile to toliko željeno dijete....i onda još traume s poroda.
Moja sestra isto jadna več deset godina pokušava imati djece i ništa.Bila je više puta na oplodnji i ništa.Zadnji put kad je bila rekli su joj da su njezini folikuli nerazvijeni i da sama oplodnja u laboratoriju nije uspijela i bez obzira na sve to išli su je oplodit sa 13 stanica da bi kasnije nakon skoro pet dana završila u bolnicu sa stravičnim bolovima i krvarenjen.Mislim da je sama oplodnja u tom slučaju bila nepotrebna jer joj je to sve samo zadalo dodatne psihičke traume.
Odmah mi je rekla da ostane trudna nikad nebi išla rodit u bolnicu i zadnju kunu bi dala za privatnu bolnicu.
Ja sam sada u 32 tjednu,skoro,i ostaje mi još jako malo do kraj.Sad za dva tjedna imam pregled u poliklinici Podobnik i onda bi se trebala dogovorit za planirani carski.Tko zna samo koliko će me to sve doć koštat i još ako budem morala ostat koj dan duže....a nije u redu jer cijeli život plačamo zdravstvo,uzimaju nam silne pare za ništa.Ljekove kupujemo...ako nam treba kakav sprej za nos,za grlo,sljezov sirup,vitamini...kod zubara idem privatno,kod ginekologa,sve privatno i još sada i da bi rodila normalno moram ići privatno.Ma užaš....
Želim ti sve najbolje u ovoj trudnoči,da ti sve bude u redu i da toliko željena bebica bude živa i zdrava,jer za jednu ženu ne postoji veća radost od njene male bebe.

----------


## mimi3

žao mi je zbog tvoje sestre i nadam se da će kad tad doći do bebice. nadam se da ima još snage i strpljenja,i da fizički i psihhički može izdržati teret neplodnosti. a kad dođe do bebice neka nađe bolnicu u kojoj će dobiti način poroda kakav želi.(ne mora biti privatna).  nadam se da ćeš biti tetka..   :Smile: 
ne znam kako se slažeš sa privatnim ginekologom,zašto ne pričaš s njim o svojim strahovima? možda pozna nekoga u drž. bolnici i može ti pomoći da dobiješ porod kakav želiš. jer oni su većinom povezani a nerijetko i surađuju. i to obaviti na teret zdravstva jer imaš pravo na to i  jer šteta je dati toliko novac na privatnu kliniku ako možda možeš isto dobiti u državnoj bolnici. a novac sačuvati za bebicu kad se rodi...

----------


## Frida

Cure, tema je Carski rez kao izbor, o strahovima i ostalom možete na nekom drugom topicu. Hvala.

----------


## ARIELA1982

Jedva čekam postat teta...i nadam se da hoču jednog dana ponajprije radi svoje sestre.
Inače ja sam iz Rijeke a trudnoču mi vodi dok.Gebauer kod Podobnika.Kod nas ovdje ti je sljedeča situacija:doktori koji rade privatno nisu dobrodošli baš u bolnicu.Pa prvu trudnoču mi je vodio dok. koji je porodio mamu od mog muža(star ko biblia) a njegov sin radi u bolnici koji je mene porodio.A sin mu  nije ni do koljena.Stara škola je još imala ono malo ljudskosti u sebi što današnjim dok. fali.Kod nas se čak ne može nikog ni potplatit.Ma nema šta nisam pokušala...neznam možda sam ja takav peh pa sam upoznala sve neke krive ljude.
Možda bi ovaj put i bilo drugačije,možda bi odmah rodila,možda...a ja se previše bojim da bi se uzdala u taj "možda".
Ti radiš kao babica primaš djecu odmah čim se rode ili se prineš o njima nakon rođenja(kupanje,hranjenje,čuvanje)?
Kako je rodit na carski?Da li stave katetar?Tog me najviše strah..nikad nisam imala taj katetar a imala sam par operacija do sada pa neznam šta očekivat.Inače u životu nisam strašljiva i stvarno  nema situacije u kojoj se nebi mogla snać,ali kad sam trudna...to je strašno.Stalno neki napadaji tjeskobe,strah me bit sama,strah me muhe koja leti oko mene....!!!!
Inače i sa sestrama sa odjela sam imala baš jedno neugodno iskustvo...nakon što sam došla sporoda tražila sam da mi odmah donesu bebicu da bude smenom u sobi,a navečer sam ih zamolila neka je one uzmu ksebi da se ja napokon mogu malo odmorit od svega.Sljedeče jutro na viziti je ta ista sestra rekla doktorici kao da ja ne želim se baš brinut o svom djetetu te da sam tražila od njih da se one brinu...znaš šta u tom trenutku samo šta mi svi šavovi nisu pukli od nervoze..šta sam joj sve rekla i tražila sam ševa odjela...digla sam takvu frku...ma zamisli...pa koji je onda točno njihov posao ako ne da nam ona dva tri dana šta smo tamo maksimalno pomognu tako da kad dodjemo doma nismo baš toliko invalidne?
Ma nešto strašno kakvi sve ljudi ima..
Znaš šta dok nisam rodila bolnica mi je bila zakon i stvarno da me netko pitao u koju bolnicu bi išla da mi se šta desi rekla bi riječku...a sad neznam.Rađe bi ostala doma pa kud puklo....

----------


## iridana2666

Ariela, i ja imam jako jako slično iskustvo sa riječkim rodilištem i tamošnjim doktorima i niti ja bih ikad više išla tamo roditi. Mene su uništili - fizički i psihički.
Moj prvi porod bio je elektivni carski i bio je pjesma  :Smile: . Što se katetera tiče - traži da ti ga insertiraju tek nakon administracije spinalne, tj, kad spinalna počne djelovati. Ništa nećeš osjetiti, a vađenje je gotovo za 3 sek, malkice neugodno, ali ništa strašno.
Sretno!

----------


## mimi3

kod nas je procedura takva da se kateter stavlja neposredno prije sekcije,malčice je neugodno ali gotovo je za pola minute i manje, tak da žene kažu da nije strašno. osobno još nisam probala  :Grin:   :Grin:  
ja se brinem o mamama poslije s.c. . ,a bebice su nažalost udaljene par katova gore i čekaju mame. ponajviše zbog nedostatka prostorne jedinice u kojoj bi bebe bile skupa s mamama a da time ne remeti se mir ostalih pacijentica. jer kod nas gin. operacije i carski rezovi leže skupa u intenzivnoj jedinici pa nema mogućnosti da i bebe budu tu jer sve je puno krvi, bakterija, abdominalnih sekreta i tako. 
osobno smatram da treba udovoljiti želji majke . ako je majka umorna treba odnijeti dijete na njen zahtjev. ima nas različitih. neke mame ne daju djecu od sebe, vole 24 satni rooming in. takvima treba isto udovoljiti i hvala bogu kod nas ima ta mogućnost.

----------


## bfamily

Ariela, ja sam rodila prvi puta selektivnim carskim. I drago mi je da jesam. Neću lagati i reći da ne boli, boli-jako. Ali opet, ne mogu to usporediti sa trudovima i patnjom koju si ti prošla jer to nisam iskusila na svojoj koži. 
Mene je isto bilo strah napadaja panike kod spinalne, i točno se to dogodilo.   :Rolling Eyes:   Srce mi je kucalo kao da će mi iskočiti iz grudi, a već sam bila na stolu, i u zadnji tren doktor je zaustavio anesteziologa i predložio mi da ipak idemo na opću anesteziju. Žao mi je što nisam vidila moju malenu onaj prvi tren, ali eto, barem je sve prošlo uredu.
Prvi dan mi je bio najgori od svih. Bolilo je užasno, mislila sam da ću se raspuknuti na dva dijela. Dobila sam toliko inekcija da na kraju nisam uspijela pohvatiti broj.
Užasno mi je bilo i to što sam malenu vidila samo na sekundu i to 7 sati nakon operacije. Cijelo vrijeme sam bila polubudna. 
A onda je došao dio kad sam povratila, zbog anestezije, uh, to booooliii. Još i sad se sijećam boli. Sijećam se da su cure u sobi govorile, dok sam se ja previjala od boli da ja prolazim kroz ono što su one prošle noć prije s trudovima. 
Carski nije bajan, ali barem znaš otprilike što te čeka. Moj oporavak je išao kao po knjizi, čak i malo brže. Već sam 4. dan izašla iz bolnice, 8. vadila šavove, pazila sam da ne dižem ništa teško, osim bebu naravno. 
Ožiljak je ostao, jedva vidljiv, rijetko, rijetko kad ga malo osijetim i to je to. 
Ne žalim što sam imala carski, beba je bila okrenuta na zadak i znala sam da me ne čeka nimalo lak porod, no ipak bi drugu bebicu voljela roditi prirodno (koliko je to moguće), ako ne bude tvrdoglava kao sekica i okrene se u pravi položaj   :Grin:  
Tebi od srca želim lijep porod, zdravu bebicu, ljubazne sestre i da ti sve ostane u lijepom sjećanju.   :Love:

----------


## ARIELA1982

Hvala vam svima od srca užasnu mi pomaže sve šta mi pišete.
Lijepo je kad tako imaš nekog da ti ispriča svoje iskustvo i kako sve to izgleda.
Ne bojim se ničeg što me čeka poslje..sve je to dio jednog lijepog iskustva donošenja bebe na svijet.
Ja se recimo više bojim ovih naših doktora u bolnica i samog onog ambijenta.Baš su mi ostali svi u jako ružnom sječanju.
Ostajem pri tome da želim spavat tokom carskog baš iz tog razloga da me ne ulovi panika.
Čisto sumnjam da če mi od anestezije bit slabo,jer hvala Bogu do sada sam ju odlično podnosila.Prvi dan znam da če biti težak..spremna sam 100 posto,kao nakon svake operacije.Ali valjda onda dolaze bolji dani i tome se najviše veselim.Jedino bitno mi je da sa mojom bebicom bude sve kako treba,da nema nikakvih problema i da izađe brzinom svjetlosti da se jadna ne muči satima.

----------


## Frida

Cure, još jednom: Carski rez kao izbor, za sve ostalo (tehnički dio, oporavak, iskustva iz pojednih rodilišta...) imate hrpu topica na kojima možete raspravljati.

Sve postove koji su ili budu OT ću maknuti, radi lakšeg snalaženja onih koji bi raspravljali o CR kao izboru. Hvala.

----------


## smedja

Ne znam je li istinita ova izjava dr Hallera, ali evo... za daljnju raspravu

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/car...ma-clanak-4801

----------


## princess puffy

meni se čini da smo mi sve to detaljniije "obradili" na ovih prethodnih dvadesetak stranica

----------


## Yuna

Mislim da ako se neka žena panično boji poroda ili nakon prvog koji joj je bio jako loše iskustvo te ako to može utjecati na njezino psihičko zdravlje, ne znam zašto ne bi otišla na carski ako je to njezina želja?

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da ako se neka žena panično boji poroda ili nakon prvog koji joj je bio jako loše iskustvo te ako to može utjecati na njezino psihičko zdravlje, ne znam zašto ne bi otišla na carski ako je to njezina želja?


A zato jer ima ljudi kojima je jako vazno da drugima onemoguce pravo na izbor. Mogu samo pretpostaviti da to rade iz nekog jala, zlobe, dosade ili cega vec...mozemo samo nagađati...

Jednako kao sto se neki ljudi koji nemaju veza sa MPO slazu sa novim Zakonom, ili jos gore, protive samoj MPO.....Jer se ne tice njih direktno, pa ako su oni mogli zaceti prirodno, onda mogu i drugi...Tako ti je i sa carskim...ako su oni mogli roditi vaginalno, zasto da netko drugi rodi drugacije...

Nemaju pametnijeg posla nego pod krinkom brige za zdravlje te rodilje i njenog djeteta pametuju i namecu svoje izbore. Ali pri tome zaboravljaju da nisu oni ti koji snose rizik odabranog nacina poroda.

----------


## andrea2405

OSOBNO  nisam za to da zena bira ,ali ako postoji neko pravo na to neka bira ... ja znam 1-2 zene koje su carski izabrale zato sto im se gadi pomisao da im dijete dolazi na svijet vaginalni putem,mislim da to stvarno nije dobar razlog za odabir carskoga.Ali ako postoji neki opravdani razlog i ako se posavjetuje s lijecnikom onda dobro

----------


## bodo

Svatko ima pravo izbora i razumijem da žene koje su imale blno iskustvo gubitka djeteta žele na carski.Ali zdrave bi žene po mom mišljenju trebale roditi vaginalno jer carski je rez IPAK OPERACIJA

----------


## amrinoo

Necu da ulazim u dubioze oko toga sta je bolje...Zna se sta je bolje i za majku i za dijete ali eto- neka svaka zena odluci kako zeli da se porodi. Ono sto bih ja htjela da napisem je stvar koja se nedavno, tacnije prije par dana, desila a koja me blago receno frapirala. Moja prijateljica koja se prije tri mjeseca porodila na carski (to je htjela, nije morala mada je to sada manje bitno) je trenutno u bolnici jer su je za vrijeme carskog reza u bolnici zarazili *Hepatitisom B!!!*
Ono sto mi je bilo jos sokantnije je to sto je neko prokomentarisao nesto u smislu da se to cesto desava...kao cemu frka? Halooo!!!
Pa meni je to prosto da ti pamet stane! Ona nije primila transfuziju- znaci da je do nesterilizanih instrumenata ili necijih ruku- odnosno klasicni nemar! Sada ve deset dana lezi na zaraznom...i ko zna koliko ce jos lezati...a onako mala bebara bez nje...i niko nece odgovarati za to!
Eto drage moje- i to se desava...

----------


## momze

post od mackuline sam prebacila na pdf 'cestitanja'
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...237041#2237041

----------


## Kate111

Zanima me u kojoj je to bolnici carski na izbor?
Ova druga mrvica mi opet na zadak i ako se ne okrene ja bi carski.Prvi porod mi je bio vaginalno na zadak i imamo traume i moje dijete i ja a i moj muz.Najvise moje dijete koje je imalo svakakve posljedice.Mislim ja sam ponosna na sebe sto sam rodila vaginalno,ali opet priustit to svom djetetu sigurno ne zelim.Ja zelim roditi vaginalno ako mi se zlato okrene,ali ako ne,zeljela bih na carski,koji meni nisu ni nudili nego su sve isforsirali kao nekakvi mucitelji i krvnici!A najvise mi je krivo bilo kad su mi pred porod dosli s losim utz-om i "procijenili" da mi beba ima 3200 gr i da cu ja to moci vaginalno.Mali mi se rodio s 3610 gr!

----------


## Deaedi

Pa stvarno ne vjerujema da bi neki doktor preuzeo na sebe odgovornost da nece biti nikakavih posljedica ako radjas vaginalno na zadak.

Mislim da je prvi korak da tvoj ginekolog koji prati trudnocu, u povijest bolesti (ili u sta ti vec pise), napise preporuku za carski rez. S tim onda ides u bolnicu.

----------


## argenta

> A najvise mi je krivo bilo kad su mi pred porod dosli s losim utz-om i "procijenili" da mi beba ima 3200 gr i da cu ja to moci vaginalno.Mali mi se rodio s 3610 gr!


Ovaj podatak, zapravo, nema previše veze s težinom porođaja. Većina beba ima glavicu koja bez većih problema može proći kroz zdjelicu -- a ovih 400 g više nije povećalo glavu nego je samo tijelo bilo malo "pofutrano", što ne otežava specijalno porod. Tako da ne vidim kako su tu nešto fulali.

Porođaj na zadak problematičan je ako mu se ne pristupi pravilno, tj. ako rodilja nema slobodu kretanja, mora rađati na ležećki, bebu se prerano hvata itd. Što je, nažalost, slučaj u našim rodilištima, tako da razumijem tvoju želju da se scenarij ne ponovi. To mi je zvučalo kao tipično hrvatski biser: hoćemo biti "napredni" i forsirati vaginalne porode a ne znamo kako 
 :/

----------


## Kate111

Samo smatram da je tih 400 grama puno kad beba ide na zadak!Mozda bi me onda i dali na carski da su bebu dobro procijenili s obzirom da sam ja stvarno mala.Uostalom za zadak jako puno znaci vel dijeteta,ako je beba velika ide se na carski.Koliko ja znam.Ispravi me ako grijesim.
A sto se tice uputnice za carskim,ja sam ju imala ali nazalost to njima nista ne znaci.....  :Sad:  Tko zna di je zavrsila....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Cure,ja se samo nadam da ce mi se bebac okrenut i da cu na stolcic,bit cu najsretnija rodilja na svijetu....

----------


## argenta

Ne, nisam to čula za težinu i zadak. Jer, ipak je najveći problem glavica, zar ne, bez obzira na koju stranu beba izlazi :/  Prihvaćam ispravke ako sam u krivu.




> Cure,ja se samo nadam da ce mi se bebac okrenut i da cu na stolcic,bit cu najsretnija rodilja na svijetu....


Držimo fige   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

ako je beba jako velika ili jako mala, glavica i tijelo su u disproporciji pa postoji opasnost da tijelo prođe a za glavicu ne bude mjesta.

----------


## Kate111

> ako je beba jako velika ili jako mala, glavica i tijelo su u disproporciji pa postoji opasnost da tijelo prođe a za glavicu ne bude mjesta.


...eto nam odgovora....pa sto god to znacilo...  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

značilo bi da tijelo može izaći prije nego je grlić dovoljno otvoren za prolazak glavice. a doktori bi trebali procijeniti u kojem konkretnom slučaju postoji opasnost da se to dogodi.

----------


## argenta

> ako je beba jako velika ili jako mala, glavica i tijelo su u disproporciji pa postoji opasnost da tijelo prođe a za glavicu ne bude mjesta.


Dobra informacija, hvala!
Ali, u konkretnom slučaju to nije bio problem, ako sam dobro skužila? Bebe između 3 i 4 kg su "taman", zar ne?

----------


## Kate111

Valjda je to tako...danas sam nesto i naucila.....  :Grin:  
Meni se bebica nije spustala dosta dugo u porodni kanal,a oni me dripali cijelu noc...tako da sam odmah od valjda vel kol dripa dobila nagon za tiskanje.Tako da sam izmedju slonovskih trudova koji nisu imali pauzu tiskala i imala napinjanje po 3-4 puta.Tako da sam stiskala guzu svome sinu u zdjelici,pa je poceo kakat mekonij iz mene.....cijelu noc!
A rodjen je s crnim mosnjama i spol. organom natecenim u troduplu velicinu,puni zuljeva koji su popucali i krvarili.Takva je ista i guza bila.A da ne spominjem podljeve na nogicama i puknutu kljucnu kost i na ramenu ogromni podljev kojeg je strasno i opisat....I bruh koji je dobio tokom poroda od napora.....A ovo je samo sazetak.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## princess puffy

neke od opasnosti kod stava zatkom

1.manjak kisika kod djeteta zbog

A.kada su za vrijeme poroda rođeni zadak i dio trupa,maternica je većim dijelom prazna te se stegne preko glave koja se nalazi u donjem uterinom segmentu,pa između glave i stijenke maternice ne postoji nikakva praznina
zbog smanjenja maternice,smanjuje se i površina placente
B.komprimirana pupkovina;jer onog trena kad je glava ušla u zdjelicu uz nju se nađe i pupkovina,koja može biti stisnuta između kosti glave i zdjelice i uzrokovati manjak kisika


2.nedovoljno širenje mekih dijelova

a.zadak je mekši i polaganije širi meke dijelove nego tvrda glava
b.zadak nije tako velik kao glava,zato meki dijelovi a pogotovo ušće maternice mogu biti nedovoljno prošireni, a budući da glava ide zadnja,njezin prolaz može biti otežan  zbog neadekvatnog proširenog ušća maternice
(ovo ne vrijedi kod potpunog stava zatkom jer je njegov opseg veći od opsega glave)


3.prerano prsnuće vodenjaka
osobito kod stava nožicama jer je najlošije zaštićen donji dio vodenjaka

4.ispala pupkovina 
opet kod stava nožicama


u svakom slučaju porod se vodi strogo ekspektativno
strpljivost i vrijeme su najvažniji u umijeću vođenja porođaja kod stava zatkom

a onaj tko se tim bavi će odlučiti da li postoje indikacije za carski rez




OT:žao mi je što se na ovim stranicama proteže toliko dezinformacija
i nanovo se uvijek čudim kako se dovode neki zaključci 
ali zato me i ne čudi da ljudi doživljavaju i ginekologe i druge doktore kao monstrume

----------


## paklenica

> u svakom slučaju porod se vodi strogo ekspektativno
> strpljivost i vrijeme su najvažniji u umijeću vođenja porođaja kod stava zatkom


...drugim riječima- porod se ne vodi, nego prati...
...i ovo vrijedi samo za porod zatkom  :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

> u svakom slučaju porod se vodi strogo ekspektativno
> strpljivost i vrijeme su najvažniji u umijeću vođenja porođaja kod stava zatkom
> 
> a onaj tko se tim bavi će odlučiti da li postoje indikacije za carski rez


jako mi je drago da si ovo napisala.

bilo bi mi još draže da to i porodničari pročitaju.

----------


## Kate111

Ja osobno ne smatram lijecnike monstrumima.....Na kraju svi se vracamo tim lijecnicima.Uostalom prijeko su nam potrebni,a da znaju i oni grijesit ITEKAKO!
Ja samo mislim da u nekim slucajevima znaju nesto isforsirat i nisam samo ja primjer tome.
Da se nesto dogodilo jos gore mome sinu...kako bih ih ja onda trebala nazvati ako ne monstrumima.....
(Kao i slucaj curice s Krckog mosta......mrvica je tesko retardirani invalid zbog tih nekih lijecnika koji si jako puno dozvoljavaju..da ne pricam cijelu pricu o toj mrvici jer bi te plakale....).

----------


## princess puffy

> Ja osobno ne smatram lijecnike monstrumima....
> 
>  ...kako bih ih ja onda trebala nazvati ako ne monstrumima.....


da li treba komentar?

----------


## Kate111

Ne smatram SVE lijecnike monstrumima...nego lijecnicima...ali ima ih onih koji se sami pretvaraju u monstrume svojim djelima....
Nadam se da si me razumjela sada.....  :Grin:  
(Recimo...nisu svi ljudi ubojice ali ima ih koji se sami pretvore u ubojice.....)ili bilo koji primjer.....

----------


## anchie76

Ajmo bez ruznog i nepotrebnog generaliziranja.  Stvarno nije u redu  :Nope:

----------


## Kate111

Nisam mislila da generaliziram,ali joj nisam mogla drugacije objasnit svoje misljenje...koje je ona krivo shvatila.....pa sam joj htjela to nekako tako objasnit.A ako je ispalo da generaliziram,ja se ispricavam....  :Kiss:

----------


## princess puffy

ona je shvatila kako si ti napisala
a vjerojatno i svi drugi koji to čitaju

----------


## Pcelica Mara

I ja sam shvatila, i zahvaljujem anchie76 na reagiranju.

Iskreno, zanima me do koje će se granice dozvoljavati ovo, vrlo popularno, blaćenje hrvatskih liječnika i medicinskog osoblja.
Mislim da taj način komunikacije i izražavanja nije nimalo primjeren za ovaj, edukativni, forum.

----------


## Kate111

Ma ne blatim ja hr doktore i med osoblje,nego sam iznijela svoje osobno iskustvo i misljenje o svojoj situaciji na porodu i kakvi su bili i sto su radili ti ljudi koji su tada meni bili prisutni na porodu.Za druge ne znam to ce mi reci drugo iskustvo na porodu koje ce nadam se biti lijepo i ostat mi u puno ljepsem sjecanju nego prvi porod.Kao prvo bila sam u ri bolnici na amniocintezi i ti ljudi,doktori i osoblje su bili tako divni.Hvala im na tome.A vama cure pozdrav jer ocito se ne uklapam...jos jednom pusa.....  :Kiss:

----------

